

Show HN: Trailer Swift - ptk921
http://www.trailer-swift.com

======
ptk921
Built on the road from Seattle to SXSW. Rails, heroku, backbone, bootstrap.
Location data from Google Latitude.

TODO: incorporate some lightweight analytics so we can work on new Trailer
Swift records.

------
tunesmith
I just listened to Looking Back (<http://heymarseilles.com/media/>) - Just
curious - does anyone know if there's actually a name for that kind of vocal
styling and where/when it came from?

I don't think I ever hear people talking like that - it seems to be a specific
affectation only for singing. I think the first time I heard it was Michael
Stipe in REM? But it's spread since then - the Decemberists, Alanis
Morissette, and a bunch of indies since then. It's like a specific sort of
dipthong.

Has anyone written about it?

------
ISL
Upvoted for the name alone. Good luck!

------
pstinnett
Neat - I built something similar that uses the Songkick API and LeafletJS. Not
quite as polished as yours though!

<http://bandroute.cc/>

------
theory11
Very cool. Several months ago, there was an AMAZING tour tracking site posted
here that showed the tour journey of a specific band I'm forgetting. Does
anyone remember what that was?

------
afarrell
Your pin for Northampton is mislocated. Northampton is on the Connecticut
River in western MA, not north of Boston. Here:
<https://maps.google.com/maps?42.31912,-72.63175>

~~~
thisone
looks like someone got the town name wrong. The pin is located at North
Hampton (which is the town name they list), though the venue is indeed in
Northampton.

------
dewey
As someone already pointed out, the links "Get the record", "Facebook",... are
broken:

Uncaught TypeError: Cannot call method 'get' of undefined
application-8130dec2a6ff8caaab43fef0b7232c61.js

~~~
ptk921
Thx. last minute changes...

------
romainberger
Nice, but there are js errors (tested Chrome Canary) when clicking on the
links in the bottom left corner

------
seefoma
Cool. I do find myself wishing the map didn't scroll with the info on the left
though.

~~~
ptk921
I agree. Thx.

------
themstheones
Why did you go through Houston instead of DFW? The latter is way cooler.

------
geuis
Need to include some information about what this is for. I just see the map
with check marks and a truck pulling a wagon.

